# You don't see this very often!



## KBM1016 (Jun 17, 2011)

Baton twirling at it's best!

My beautiful daughter marching 




_MG_2307 by Autumnlightsphotos, on Flickr

and my fav of the day!




_MG_3149 by Autumnlightsphotos, on Flickr


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 17, 2011)

Were you looking for a critique of the photos or just wanted to show your happy snaps?  Why put these in photojournalism and sports as they are neither.


----------



## ghache (Jun 17, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> Were you looking for a critique of the photos or just wanted to show your happy snaps? Why put these in photojournalism and sports as they are neither.



SACRILEGE! Gymnastic not a sport?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> Were you looking for a critique of the photos or just wanted to show your happy snaps?  Why put these in photojournalism and sports as they are neither.



The OP has a total of 24 posts. Maybe you could lighten up a little, and not be such an azz.


----------



## Formatted (Jun 18, 2011)

> Maybe you could lighten up a little, and not be such an ass.



Fixed


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 18, 2011)

_She posted photos, I made a comment, was she looking for critique on her posted photos. It was that simple. Are they sports/photojournalism? simple question. I didn't say anything negative about the photos at all, what was to lighten up on? I didn't say anything about the photos other than the choice of posting location.

Perhaps posting in the just for fun or general gallery would have been the right place.

_


----------



## KBM1016 (Jun 20, 2011)

You don't bother me because I get the "baton twirling is not a sport" all the time.  It's nothing new.  They are SPORTS photography and people post stuff like motorcross all the time.  Thought it might be nice to see something different.  Comment if you so choose on my photography, doesn't bother me.

The only person you hurt with your negative attitude is yourself.  Thanks to everyone else who was quick to my defense


----------



## Muusers (Jun 20, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> Were you looking for a critique of the photos or just wanted to show your happy snaps?  Why put these in photojournalism and sports as they are neither.








Sorry, but I just had to. Derrel is right though.


----------



## ghache (Jun 20, 2011)

Muusers said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > Were you looking for a critique of the photos or just wanted to show your happy snaps? Why put these in photojournalism and sports as they are neither.
> ...



Well we are starting to get used to imagemakers periods time


----------



## Nubbs (Jun 20, 2011)

Dont mind him.  He is Canadian and still pissed that they lost the cup and destroyed one of their own cities in the same night.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes Nubbs, your speliling really duz sock.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well nubs, sorry I'm a  Boston fan. Seems that the Canadians that play for Boston may have had something to do with the cup win, Tim Thomas being only 1 of the 3 Americans on the team.. As for the morons in Vancouver well I wasn't too surprised, they embarrased more than just Vancouver with the stupidity they displayed.  As for all the other shots back at me, well no big deal.  Spinning a baton does take skill, especially when it is at the elite level, I admire the skills involved, I just don't think it's a sport.

KBM1016 Did you want a critique of your pictures? I'd be more than happy to be truthful.


----------



## KBM1016 (Jun 21, 2011)

Feel free


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 21, 2011)

Both could use a tighter crop, it would  eliminate the very busy backgrounds. Shooting in a gym like this will almost always present you with poor backgrounds unless you can move into a position that allows for a cleaner one. Most amateurs and quite a few professionals don't look past the subject to the background, and the end result is nearly always the same. The second one is a little crooked, try and keep the horizon lines straight.  It doesn't  take much to change a amateur looking image into a better one, usually very minor details are overlooked.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 21, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> Well nubs, sorry I'm a  Boston fan. Seems that the Canadians that play for Boston may have had something to do with the cup win, Tim Thomas being only 1 of the 3 Americans on the team.. As for the morons in Vancouver well I wasn't too surprised, they embarrased more than just Vancouver with the stupidity they displayed.  As for all the other shots back at me, well no big deal.  Spinning a baton does take skill, especially when it is at the elite level, I admire the skills involved, I just don't think it's a sport.
> 
> KBM1016 Did you want a critique of your pictures? I'd be more than happy to be truthful.




I would class it as dance


----------



## JBArts (Jun 29, 2011)

Good looking photos! I admit, you have a charming daughter. Very well captured! The photos are adorable! Keep on sharing!


----------

